# Gatecrasher - Sheffield



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2007)

Dunno if anyone here is a fan of the Gatecrasher club in Sheffield.....but it's currently on fire! And the sky is full of thick white smoke. Fire engines just getting there now.

I have the pleasure of working in Sheffield today (instead of London) and a flaming house club is what I can see out of the office window - all the exciting things happen to me, hmmmm!!


----------



## TheRecoil (Jun 18, 2007)

Disco inferno


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooh. Haven't been into town today. Insurance job?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2007)

Oooh - somethings going up.
I thought someone was having a bonfire when I was coming home from Hallamshire, but it must have been this.







(not my pic btw - nicked off SheffieldForum)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2007)

Sheffield Traffic Cam


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jun 18, 2007)

If, like me, you're an appalling old cynic you might be forgiven for wondering aloud if this isn't merely the usual Sheffield tactic of clearing a nice spot of land to be flogged off to the developers for a tidy sum. However, if, like me, you can't afford the subsequent libel trial you might, like me, wish to join me in unreservedly withdrawing that previous statement and apologising completely.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 20, 2007)

That Raine bloke that runs the place says he wants to rebuild it . . .


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 20, 2007)

oh the memories, balconies and balconies of fluffy happy people.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2007)

That's rather sad news.  I've had some good nights in gatecrasher in years gone by.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 27, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> That's rather sad news.  I've had some good nights in gatecrasher in years gone by.



Hope your jokeing here are the images of her burning http://indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/sheffield/2007/06/374066.html made me week and now the river Don June has been a good un this year..


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 28, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Hope your jokeing



Why should I be?


----------



## e19896 (Jun 29, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Why should I be?



it was shit to be frank.. just my own thoughts.. i was happy when it burned..


----------

